# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met huisartsen >  Ervaringen met huisarts Zandstra (Uden)

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Naam huisarts: Zandstra

Werkzaam in zorginstelling / huisartsenpraktijk: Huisartsenpraktijk Medipark, dhr. Kuipers en Zandstra, Uden

Adres: Hyacintstraat 3-A, Uden

Website: www.medipark.praktijkinfo.nl


*Wat zijn jouw ervaringen met de huisarts Zandstra*

----------

